# Discount Show Tickets in Las Vegas?



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2015)

Calling all knowledgeable Las Vegas area residents:

We'll be in Las Vegas the first part of March for a few days.  We're interested in seeing a show or two, but don't want to spend a fortune.  We saw LOVE in 2008, and really enjoyed it.  We spent almost $350 for 2 tickets at that time. We're thinking it'd be nice to see it again with my favorite brother and his delightful fiancee (who haven't seen it.) But to see the show again, we'd like to find seriously discounted tickets. For a show like that, it's all about the price.

I see Tix4Tonight advertised, as well as a few "Best of Vegas" and similar ticket sellers.  Are these the best kind of place to get discounted tickets?  We're okay with same-day purchases, if the price is right. Which has the best bang for the buck?  Any recommendations you can make?  

Also, are there any cool newer shows that are affordable must-see things?  We're four adults with a great sense of humor, who love to laugh and be entertained.  We are not modest, prudish, or easily embarrassed.  Anything you know of come to mind?

One more thing:  I'm retired Navy, so I have military base privileges. Is there a discount ticket booth at Nellis Air Force Base like they have on Army and Navy bases? Anyone have experience with their prices?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 11, 2015)

Two places I have used are tix4tonight and travelzoo. They have comparable prices but travelzoo seems to have some more shows available. 

Nellis had a Rec office with discount tix back in the day when I was TDY there but no clue regarding the current situation. 

Cheers


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 11, 2015)

The deals I've gotten are for locals only.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2015)

Great timing Dave, I'll be watching this thread too. We're going back in July.


----------



## Merbears (Jan 11, 2015)

Caesars entertainment group might have military discounts . Maybe contact Total Rewards for info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you can also get AARP discounts for some of the Cirque shows.  We also saw Love, but my favorite is still Mystere.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 12, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Calling all knowledgeable
> 
> One more thing:  I'm retired Navy, so I have military base privileges. Is there a discount ticket booth at Nellis Air Force Base like they have on Army and Navy bases? Anyone have experience with their prices?
> 
> ...



I am retired Navy and have been up to the base several times to check ticket prices. I have never found anything up there worth taking the time to go after. The better deals are to call around and ask if a show has a military discount. Jersey Boys is half off and a great show at the Paris.  Mistere was half off a few years ago and worth seeing once. There are a several others that offer a military discount. You need to call the box office and ask for each show and make reservations over the phone. You have to show your military ID when you pick tickets up. The half price ticket places are great, but start calling around now to find out what places will provide a military discount. Read Yelp to get a better idea about each show.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2015)

Another resource is Goldstar events.

There's a great show at the Riviera called  Forever DooWop that my husband and I really enjoyed. The same group does  Forever Motor City and it's really enjoyable, too.

If you want to venture down to Fremont St.,  Gordy Brownis always fun.  Another entertainer down there is Frankie Scinta. He puts on a great show, too.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2015)

I thought of another show I really enjoyed:  Michael Jackson One by Cirque du Soleil. If you like his music you should love this show.

Another good one is Million Dollar Quartet.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2015)

tompalm said:


> I am retired Navy and have been up to the base several times to check ticket prices. I have never found anything up there worth taking the time to go after. The better deals are to call around and ask if a show has a military discount. Jersey Boys is half off and a great show at the Paris.  Mistere was half off a few years ago and worth seeing once. There are a several others that offer a military discount. You need to call the box office and ask for each show and make reservations over the phone. You have to show your military ID when you pick tickets up. The half price ticket places are great, but start calling around now to find out what places will provide a military discount. Read Yelp to get a better idea about each show.




Thanks, Tom. That's a great idea. I did find an ITT office online for Nellis AFB, but their list of shows doesn't seem to be up to date, or maybe they just don't have as much available as I'd hoped.

Do you recommend one ticket place over another, or are they all about the same?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2015)

Karen G said:


> Another resource is Goldstar events.
> 
> There's a great show at the Riviera called  Forever DooWop that my husband and I really enjoyed. The same group does  Forever Motor City and it's really enjoyable, too.
> 
> If you want to venture down to Fremont St.,  Gordy Brownis always fun.  Another entertainer down there is Frankie Scinta. He puts on a great show, too.




Thanks, Karen. I'll look into those, and the other one you recommended.  I like Fremont Street, especially since they redid it.  I've been to Las Vegas enough times, and I worked at Nellis AFB for a time, that I'm not easily overwhelmed by the glitz and glamour. I'd rather eat where the locals eat, and go to shows the locals see.  At minimum, I'd like to discover the insider secrets of how to get the most entertainment for the money. 

I wish I could figure out a way to live there again - I'd like to live in Summerlin or Henderson.  It's that Costco connection we'd need, you see, so my spouse could transfer in. Can't give up that nearly-20 year work history. 

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I wish I could figure out a way to live there again - I'd like to live in Summerlin or Henderson.  It's that Costco connection we'd need, you see, so my spouse could transfer in. Can't give up that nearly-20 year work history.
> 
> Dave


We have a few Costcos here! It's a great place to live.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2015)

Karen G said:


> We have a few Costcos here! It's a great place to live.




I think there are four? Or have they added any new ones? 

Dave


----------



## tonyleerhone (Jan 12, 2015)

*[Please review forum rules]*

[Self-promotional:  deleted]


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I think there are four? Or have they added any new ones?
> 
> Dave


No, I think there still are just four.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2015)

tonyleerhone said:


> Deleted post deleted from quote



Thanks, Tony! I'll check that out.

Dave


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 12, 2015)

We've used Tix4Tonight a number of times.  Sometimes the deals are really good, sometimes marginal.  I also get the Goldstar emails with their offers but have never used them.  Groupon has Las Vegas deals, I used one of those for the Forever DooWop show that Karen mentioned.  We really enjoyed that show and recommend it, especially if you grew up in that era as we did.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2015)

cotraveller said:


> We've used Tix4Tonight a number of times.  Sometimes the deals are really good, sometimes marginal.  I also get the Goldstar emails with their offers but have never used them.  Groupon has Las Vegas deals, I used one of those for the Forever DooWop show that Karen mentioned.  We really enjoyed that show and recommend it, especially if you grew up in that era as we did.





Thanks, Fred.  I hadn't thought about Groupon. 

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks, Fred.  I hadn't thought about Groupon.
> 
> Dave


If you click on the blue show names in my post above it takes you to the Groupon offer  for Forever Doo Wop and Forever Motor City.  I've used Groupon and Goldstar events for tickets with no problems.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 13, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks, Tom. That's a great idea. I did find an ITT office online for Nellis AFB, but their list of shows doesn't seem to be up to date, or maybe they just don't have as much available as I'd hoped.
> 
> Do you recommend one ticket place over another, or are they all about the same?
> 
> Dave



I think all the half price ticket places have the same price and same shows. The difference is some of them get very crowded and other offices are not very busy. We sometimes stay at the Hilton timeshare on the strip close to Circus Circus. That ticket shop is almost always empty. Get tickets early as soon as they open. Lots of people sleep late and the line gets long later in the day and sometimes tickets sell out. 

I think Jubilee at Bally's gives military discount too. Check that out if you never saw it. We go see a show every night and sometimes see eight shows in one week. All the shows on this post are good recommendations. I loved Gordie Brown and that casino has a discount when you buy from them. We saw him for $25 a seat, so it is easy to fit that into a budget. Also loved Terry Fator and many others. Read Yelp and call around. Sometimes the box office will give a discount just because you asked for one. I was told they were having an anniversary special at one show.  Legends is good too, but no discount for them on my last trip.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 13, 2015)

I used bestofvegas.com, best discounts I could find for Michael Jackson One and La Reve when we went last August.


----------



## lkchady (Jan 13, 2015)

We were there last week and went to Absinthe (free tickets for attending Wyndham Grand Desert timeshare presentation), and Cirque du Soleil Ka and O.  I am a member of Cirque Club (free to join), so got a discount through them.  Paid about $71/ticket for Ka with excellent seats and about $115/ticket for O.  From what I understand O tickets are rarely discounted.  Our seats were not the best for O, but that was the cheapest we could get.


----------



## lkchady (Jan 13, 2015)

Was told Tix4Tonight was a good place to get discounted tickets, but I think you have to physically go there for tickets that day or possibly the next?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 13, 2015)

tompalm said:


> We sometimes stay at the Hilton timeshare on the strip close to Circus Circus. That ticket shop is almost always empty. Get tickets early as soon as they open. Lots of people sleep late and the line gets long later in the day and sometimes tickets sell out.




That's where we're staying.  So there's a ticket booth inside the resort?

Dave


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 13, 2015)

If you plan on using Tix4Tonight they have an online coupon that will save you a couple of dollars off of their fees.  I usually print out several of those before we leave home since I don't have a printer with my laptop.  We usually stay at WorldMark which does have computers with printers available, but its much easier to print the coupons in advance.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 14, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> That's where we're staying.  So there's a ticket booth inside the resort?
> 
> Dave



The ticket place is inside Circus Circus. It is better to drive over there and park at the hotel parking that is good for 15 minutes. The parking is for people that are checking into the hotel, but if you are quick, you should be ok. It is very close to the cheap tickets booth that is inside right next to hotel lobby. You can walk over there, but it is a very long walk.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but the steak and egg special at Ellis Island for $6 is outstanding. We did that twice.  It is a New York strip and cooked just the way we ordered it. Also, some of the lunch buffets off the strip are cheaper than eating at McDonalds. Silvertons, Green Valley, Red Rock, The Orleans are all great deals and very good.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 14, 2015)

I was in Vegas last year for a software vendor convention.  I was staying at Mandalay Bay, and that's where the convention was held.  One night, I wanted to get away, so I went over to the Luxor.  I find Carrot Top somewhat funny, and he had a show starting about 15 minutes after I got there.  I walked up to the ticket sales and asked for a ticket.  They asked me if I was with a group, so I mentioned the convention.  They gave me a 40% discount.  I didn't have to show proof of being an attendant at the convention.

So, just an idea, that you may research if there are any decently sized conventions going on, ask for a discount through that convention.


----------

